# Nail Grinders



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

No advice but most people here that grind the pups nails have said they use a Dremmel.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Now...a dremel is the one that is electronic...sorta type of thing...haha...and it is like a piece of sand paper that spins around...right? correct me if im wrong...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dremel is the brand name. I have a corded one and cordless one and have never had any problems with it getting hot, Not saying it cant tho.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I would think that anything that causes friction has the potential for getting hot.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I would not hold the tool in one spot but rather move it and take small bites to prevent over heating the nail. Tailer has had his nails done with a Dremel a few times and doesn't like the noise, but the job gets done quicker than with clippers.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Oster is just a doganized )) version of the Dremel. The Dremel will last a lot longer, but the Oster works just as well. The heat actually serves a useful purpose. If you happen to hit the quick, it will be cauterized, and not bleed.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> The Oster is just a doganized )) version of the Dremel. The Dremel will last a lot longer, but the Oster works just as well. The heat actually serves a useful purpose. If you happen to hit the quick, it will be cauterized, and not bleed.


 
Lol...love your word Vern..."doganized" hehe. =] Thanks...I'm probably going to get the Oster one...simply because it's all I can get...and I've got money for it...and I need to get a new dumbbell...and some ring gates...lol. looks like that's what im getting for christmas with the cash that I got..haha! =] its all apart of loving dogs I guess...haha.


----------

